# self-help for period pain



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any self-help tips for severe period pain?I tried heat, brandy + lying on back with legs up wall but no luck.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Sukie. Have you tried any of the over the counter pain meds such as Midol or Motrin, they seem to work well for a lot of us.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I tried Feminax, aspirin, paracetamol, ibruprofen, codein, also mefanamic acid from doctor. They used to help a bit but now have no effect, maybe I'm immune to them? The cramps r agony each month, so much I can't keep still but am crawling round floor, also I vomit and feel faint.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Are you on a Bith control pill? I used to get the worst cramps and was in agony for a couple days with each period. I couldn't move it hurt so much and pain/cramping meds didn't do a thing for me. The doctor put me on the pill and i haven't had cramps since. It also helped regulate my periods and they aren't as heavy now.So if you havent' tried the pill it might be something to ask your doc about.


----------



## 16045 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have bad cramps since coming off the pill. I've found that if I eat lightly it really helps, especially in conjunction with the other stuff already mentioned, midol and heat.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

My doctor put me on the pill for lighter periods and less cramps, for me I don't see any difference I'm on my 3rd brand of pills. Some months my period is painless, other months it's unbearable. One of my doctors prescribed me Cellebrex it's usually used for arthritis but helps with cramps. I still have pain with this sometimes so I take a Cellebrex and an Advil and if I'm still not feeling great I wear Therma Care Heat patches.


----------

